# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التذكرة فى احوال الموتى وأمور الآخرة-للقرطبى

## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

هل لهذا الكتاب طبعة مميزة.؟-فالكتاب رغم شهرته لم يتناوله احد -على ما اعلم-بالتحقيق الجيد

----------


## دار اللؤلؤة

صدر عدة طبعات:
1- طبعة حجازي السقا المصرية، بدار الريان القاهرية/ وهي طبعة سيئة للغاية
2- طبعة دار البخاري ببريدة/ خرج أحاديثها: محمود بن منصور البسطويسي/ وهي لا بأس بها من حيث التخريج، لكن من ناحية المتن سيئة كالتي قبلها
3- طبعة دار الكتاب العربي ببيروت بتحقيق الشيخ الفاضل: فواز زمرلي اللبناني/ وهي جيدة بالإجمال لكن من ناحية المتن ضبطت على المطبوع من الكتاب
4- طبعة دار ابن كثير الدمشقية/ بتحقيق: يوسف بديوي في 3 أجزاء وهي جيدة في الجملة
5- طبعة المكتبة العصرية بلبنان/ باعتناء: أبي عبد الله الداني بن منير آل زهوي، وهي جيدة في الجملة وضبط متنها على المطبوع مع مراجعة الأصول والمراجع، وعلق على المخالفات الموجودة في الكتاب، مع تمييز الأحاديث صحيحها من ضعيفها
6- طبعة مكتبة دار المنهاج بالرياض/ بتحقيق الدكتور الصادق بن محمد بن إبراهيم، وهي أفضل الطبعات الموجودة، خرجت في 3 أجزاء بإخراج أنيق، وضبط متنها على عدة نسخ خطية وهي في الأصل رسالة علمية مقدمة الى الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية
7- والكتاب سيخرج بعون الله تعالى عن دار اللؤلؤة بطبعة مضبوطة على نسخ خطية ومعتنى بها اعتناء كاملاً إن شاء الله ربنا/ نسأل الله التوفيق والإعانة

----------


## مسافر بن غريب

من محقق طبعة دار اللؤلؤة؟

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

هل طبعة دار المنهاج بالرياض متوفرة الآن......وأين دار اللؤلؤة ومن محققها......وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## دار اللؤلؤة

دار اللؤلؤة في بيروت، بلبنان/ وقد ذكرنا في هذا المنتدى المبارك أوائل إصداراتنا، والكتاب لا زال يعمل عليه وسيخرج السنة القادمة بحول الله، ويحققه أحد الأخوة بمراجعة وإشراف أبي عبد الله الداني آل زهوي

----------


## دار اللؤلؤة

طبعة دار المنهاج متوفرة من مدة في المكتبات والحمد لله

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> والكتاب سيخرج بعون الله تعالى عن دار اللؤلؤة بطبعة مضبوطة على نسخ خطية  ومعتنى بها اعتناء كاملاً إن شاء الله ربنا/ نسأل الله التوفيق والإعانة


أخي الحبيب، بِمَ تتميَّز طبعتُكم عن طبعة دار المنهاج؟

----------


## صلاح السعيد

> من محقق طبعة دار اللؤلؤة؟


 لم تذكر دار اللؤلؤة اسم المحقق!!

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

هناك طبعة لدار البخاري في مجلدين فاخرين ، حققها أبو سفيان محمود بن منصور البسطويسي ، تحقيقه جيد.

----------


## بقي بن مخلد

هناك طبعة منقحة ومصححة ومقابلة على عدة نسخ اعتنى بها وعلّق عليها الشيخ / عبدالمجيد طعمه حلبي. دار المعرفة بيروت,لبنان ..هذه الطبعة جيّدة لابأس بها إن سلمت من الأخطاء المطبعيّة كالمعتاد ؛
أعانكم الله.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> أخي الحبيب، بِمَ تتميَّز طبعتُكم عن طبعة دار المنهاج؟


؟؟؟

----------


## دار اللؤلؤة

الأخ الفاضل أبو أروى، جواباً على سؤالك الكريم: لا نستطيع ادعاء التميز عن طبعة دار المنهاج، وأقترح أن ننتظر خروج طبعتنا والنظر فيها ثم الحكم عليها وتقييمها، ودمتم بتوفيق الله

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

لو تكرمتم عنوان او تليفونات دا رالمنهاج ........على وجه السرعة وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

